# Finally burning a Nub!



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

*CiCAR Review - Nub Cameroon*

Hey all. Thanks to Jitzy I was able to burn a Nub. This one was the Cameroon and it was very good. I thought the pre-light aroma was very reminiscent of a horse barn (maybe just me?!) but the cigar smoked like a dream. I started it in my car and finished it at Mike's Tampa Humidor. It fell over and the ash broke as I was about to take the picture...Oh well, you get the idea! Sorry if the pics are dark, but only had my Razr camera phone with me 

Thanks again Joe for making this possible!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice! I picked up two today and can't wait to smoke them.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice nub


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

sweet Nub!!im still looking forward to having one of those!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

dj5213 said:


> sweet Nub!!im still looking forward to having one of those!


Any and all NUB virgins should check out my NUB contest in the contest room!!! Very niiiiiice!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations on your Nub acquisition. 

I find often that a cigar pre-light aroma is like barnyard/county fair. It's not a bad smell, as long as it isn't concentrated, like in a feedlot.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Not a bad pic for a camera phone


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Jitzy is really a class act...top notch BOTL! Congrats on such a sweet smoke!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Good work Jitzy, gotta get me a Nub to try. And the pic looks good, considering it's from a camera phone!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice Nub!
I am looking forward to enjoying my first.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nic pics!! Makes me wish I had one


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Just finished my first one also, a 460 Habano. Good smoke, nice even burn. I picked up a sampler awhile back I may have to go ahead and pull the trigger on a box.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Nic pics!! Makes me wish I had one


Go to my Nub Virgins contest in the contest room! It closes tonight!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

hayward_tenney said:


> Good work Jitzy, gotta get me a Nub to try. And the pic looks good, considering it's from a camera phone!


Go to the contest room and enter the Nub Virgin contest!!!


----------

